# Not too impressed w/Abu 6500c3 vs. my older daiwa sl20sh..TO REMOVE LEVELWIND OR NOT?



## SharkyMalarKey

So I picked up an abu 6500c3 recently and coupled it to a 12footer emcast...altho its tough to measure exactly...it does not seem to be outcasting my sl20shy sl20sh...Im not trying to offend abu enthusiasts but is it all hype? I am considering taking off the levelwind since it's possible the sloshy has a slight advantage by not having it. Earlier I took the levelwind off my Triton 100GT and it was well worth the advantage altho i am considering put it back on since I sometimes jig with that puppy. I also find the stock Abu crank handle to be quite suckky....and i dont like the pricetag of their "power crank" or whatever they call it...can I use another brands handle instead?

Has anyone taken the brakes clean off and the levelwind? Im use to thumb braking my daiwa so it's no big deal for me. I just really want to see this thing show some gain over the daiwa since it has the bearings inside the spool and a non fixed shaft.

To top it off the levelwind picked up some sand I had to spend sometime getting out to stop it from squeeking. But I guess that can happen to any reel. I did buy this brand new by the way...it has however barely bird nested but once or twice so far and I got the end shaft play fairly loose.



Daiwa Emcast 12' - Abu 6500c3
Okuma Solaris 11' - Daiwa Sl20sh boca ceramics no bushings
Okuma Longitude 9' - Triton 100GT boca ceramics no bushings minus levelwind


----------



## Espresso

I started out with an Abu 6500C4. Having the levelwind was very helpful at first but unless you're casting lures, I'd do without it. I toss bait 99% of the time so distance is more desirable for me than ease of use with a levelwind. You should also consider a power handle for cranking heavier weight/bait. Post up a WTB thread and I'm sure there are plenty around. I prefer the newer football shaped handle.


----------



## BlaineO

Sharky,

If I understand things correctly, you have a Sl20SH with ceramic bearings, and a bone stock ABU with sand in the levelwind.
If you clean and relube the bearings and friction points on the ABU, it will outperform the SL20SH for most people. The levelwind will quickly become a maintenance nightmare when distance casting, at high speeds they wear quickly and are difficult to keep lubed. How on Earth you are locking the spool during the cast with the levelwind in place is a mystery, it's not an easy thing to do if you start pouring on power and casting over 100 yards or so with the levelwind in place. 

If you want to compare apples to apples, use the same rod, same line, same weight, and the same type of reel (with or without levelwind). Measure the cast, there are tons of 200 yards casters on the beach, and darn few over land where a cast can be measured.

Good luck, I hope you find something that works for you.

Blaine


----------



## AbuMike

BlaineO said:


> Sharky,
> 
> If I understand things correctly, you have a Sl20SH with ceramic bearings, and a bone stock ABU with sand in the levelwind.
> If you clean and relube the bearings and friction points on the ABU, it will outperform the SL20SH for most people. The levelwind will quickly become a maintenance nightmare when distance casting, at high speeds they wear quickly and are difficult to keep lubed. How on Earth you are locking the spool during the cast with the levelwind in place is a mystery, it's not an easy thing to do if you start pouring on power and casting over 100 yards or so with the levelwind in place.
> 
> If you want to compare apples to apples, use the same rod, same line, same weight, and the same type of reel (with or without levelwind). Measure the cast, there are tons of 200 yards casters on the beach, and darn few over land where a cast can be measured.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you find something that works for you.
> 
> Blaine


+1


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

BlaineO said:


> Sharky,
> 
> If I understand things correctly, you have a Sl20SH with ceramic bearings, and a bone stock ABU with sand in the levelwind.
> If you clean and relube the bearings and friction points on the ABU, it will outperform the SL20SH for most people. The levelwind will quickly become a maintenance nightmare when distance casting, at high speeds they wear quickly and are difficult to keep lubed. How on Earth you are locking the spool during the cast with the levelwind in place is a mystery, it's not an easy thing to do if you start pouring on power and casting over 100 yards or so with the levelwind in place.
> 
> If you want to compare apples to apples, use the same rod, same line, same weight, and the same type of reel (with or without levelwind). Measure the cast, there are tons of 200 yards casters on the beach, and darn few over land where a cast can be measured.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you find something that works for you.
> 
> Blaine


When u say locking the spool are you referring to me mentioning it bird nested maybe once or twice? Im not complaining...i think it's great in that dept. And it's possible to that maybe I confused a "locking" with one of my other reels....either way though I have registered that the lil bastard does not seem to birds nest and if so very few.

I would think that the sloshy on a smaller pole and more flexible is comparable to the abu being that its on a stiffer and longer rod.
Im not saying im going to hunt for another reel im just wondering if maybe the levelwind is a big deal or not as far as casting distances. 
I'm gonna practice some more....I definitely think these 3 are my best setup so far....this reel does have a different learning curve it seems...and im just gonna have to be patient with it...I may still ripoff the levelwind which is what I was trying to get some feedback on. 
Sometimes altho some things may not seem as easy as they are with other things...it's usually worth it in the end. 
Im gonna likely rip off the level wind...and put 1 drop of the boca bearing oil in it's bearings.

Also I cleaned the little bits of sand out of the levelwind and it stopped squeeking. It is a brand new reel...are you saying I should clean out it's bearings from factory...I think I do recall reading some reports where this was worth doing. How in depth of a clean on the factory bearings are you talking about?


----------



## AbuMike

None of that matters because you are still compairing apples to oranges. They are 2 totally different reels with totally different purposes. If you want a closer comparison try a Sl20Sh compaired to a 6500CT or 7000CT. Short of this you are not going to get anywhere.


----------



## BlaineO

Sharky.

"locking the spool" refers to holding the spool while you are accelerating the rod to cast. There is much more room to get your thumb over the spool to lock it so that it does not slip when you apply power, without the levelwind.

AbuMike is spot on, get the right tool for the job. If you remove the levelwind without putting in support bar, or using a CT cage, you will have too much flex in the reel frame.

My best,

Blaine


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

BlaineO said:


> Sharky.
> 
> "locking the spool" refers to holding the spool while you are accelerating the rod to cast. There is much more room to get your thumb over the spool to lock it so that it does not slip when you apply power, without the levelwind.
> 
> AbuMike is spot on, get the right tool for the job. If you remove the levelwind without putting in support bar, or using a CT cage, you will have too much flex in the reel frame.
> 
> My best,
> 
> Blaine


Ok now I understand what you are saying...yes it is difficult but can be done...also you can thumb right on top of the line...but like I said it is rather good at not birds nesting. What I do is I open up the shaft end play until the line gets too loose(towards birdsnest) then turn it back in slowly. I think the levelwind and or brakes tho are doing their part to keep it in line almost regardless of shaft end play adjustment.(loose or tight)

I will look into the brace. And I did some research and found some ppl are dipping the factory ss bearings until they come clean and rattle...re-lubing and then leaving the bearing without their side covers.

I don't mind the little bit of extra work....I just don't know all this reels secrets and that's what im trying to find out. I bought the levelwind knowing I might want to take it off later but keep the ability to put it back on if I wanted to also. To me LW or CT models only real difference is that the CT cannot as easily become an LW...while the LW can be a CT. 

Thanks.


----------



## joemullet

been casting ABUs for 40 years, if you want a non levelwind buy one, if you want a levelwind buy one. there isn't a cheap way out. non casts farther, that's a fact. A CT looks better than any non levelwind . this subject has been answered too many times and comes back. even a non mag casts as good as a mag in the right hands but that's a story on its own


----------



## psychonerdbeast

buy a ct cage from hookless. then you can change it back and forth all you want.


----------



## bronzbck1

A comparison of a level-wind against a non level-wind........."slight advantage" this is the silliest thing Ive heard in a long time


----------



## AbuMike

Maybe he will get the answer he is LOOKING FOR over on the other real fisherman's board...


----------



## HuskyMD

AbuMike said:


> Maybe he will get the answer he is LOOKING FOR over on the other real fisherman's board...


This is a funny thread. I want a nice casting abu, but I bought a levelwind instead. LOL. So, if you really need a level wind, and you aren't going to catch large fish, go get an abu ultra cast for $30 on ebay. Upgrade the drag with smooth drags and you'll have the best of both worlds. The levelwind disengages when you cast. lol.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

AbuMike said:


> Maybe he will get the answer he is LOOKING FOR over on the other real fisherman's board...


Sounds like a place u obviously frequent.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

HuskyMD said:


> This is a funny thread. I want a nice casting abu, but I bought a levelwind instead. LOL. So, if you really need a level wind, and you aren't going to catch large fish, go get an abu ultra cast for $30 on ebay. Upgrade the drag with smooth drags and you'll have the best of both worlds. The levelwind disengages when you cast. lol.


Levelwind comes off and it's the same pos as the nonlevelwind. I bet u like the little thumbar versions don't you? hahaha..let me guess u started with a 4600 way back in 1985.

Do you guys all wear "Abu for life" panties? When do u guys hold your little seance's and bs about how using a conversion bar is unholy? 

What's really funny is that a few simple answers explaining some of it's caveats to respond to my question and then thats that......but ur a defensive little bunch aren't you ?...got ur lil abu for life lingerie all in a bunch? Just because of a comparison ? No matter how you slice it...the levelwind being removed will only gain you so much. A removed levelwind for all intents and purposes is EXACTLY the same as a NON LEVELWIND. Simply a different frame. 

Also since ur all so butt hurt I want to add the Daiwa didnt need the ceramics and didn't need to have it's ball bearings cleaned out when new either. It just flew...if this one didnt need it's bearings cleared out to match it even with the Levelwind then it would represent that without it...it would surely beat it. But one can't know that from it's first tries becuz it needs its bearing cleaned out and left WIDE OPEN. Then u come on here to ask a question and find things out...and are met with hurt beings...crying even...not to pick on their precious....and to run out and buy the official nonlevelwind. wah wah wah... "dont u talk about my abu !!" dont u talk about my abu!! wah wah wah.

Ill say it again..I am not too impressed with it out the box. And it definitely for all it's reputation should come closer to my shorter rod daiwa....even with the levelwind.
It sucks that it needs it bearing cleaned out brand new.

Maybe the Abu ads should mention we learn french also as part of how to interact with other Abu "enthusiasts".

wi wi q lo ve ti? q lo ve ti? quez quira mon fre? Lo hovre du Abu....du Abu du Abu......hahahaha


----------



## AbuMike

I guess we all should stop using and getting great results from them JUST BECAUSE YOU CAN'T. Your issues with them are yours and yours only sounds to me. Maybe it's not the reel but the reeler....


----------



## Garboman

Why Sharkey? Why do you want to berate?

You ask some questions about ABU's and you get answers from fellas that have been using ABU's for many years and you give them Grief???

As a case in point I had an ABU 4500 in 1985 and I caught thousands and thousands of Bluefish and Trout and Spanish on that reel using a custom popping rod.

After some estimated 500,000 casts that ABU 4500 bit the dust as it was just plain worn out, I am getting worn out myself, but you seem like a child.....But since you decided to mock a ABU 4500 reel one that I formerly owned that caught more fish then you will ever even see in your lifetime....I felt I had to chime in.

The funny thing about the Internet Fishing boards is a new to fishing person like yourself gets to ask questions from people old enough to be your Father or Grandfather and then you get to treat them like a dick, if you acted like this when I was young and you were next to me on an OBX Pier, you would have to leave the Pier and fish somewhere else...instead of being thankful for a response by some of the greatest fishermen on the East Coast, you act like a child....

Why don't you fill your SL20SH with sand so you will get an accurate comparison?????

Looking at your rod lineup it looks like you are new to the game 

Problem is not the reels (As long as you keep them clean and oiled...filled with sand does not constitute taking care of your tackle by the way)

Problem lies in your rods and possibly the operator......

You certainly have the arrogance of Youth about you....


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

Garboman said:


> Why Sharkey? Why do you want to berate?
> 
> You ask some questions about ABU's and you get answers from fellas that have been using ABU's for many years and you give them Grief???
> 
> As a case in point I had an ABU 4500 in 1985 and I caught thousands and thousands of Bluefish and Trout and Spanish on that reel using a custom popping rod.
> 
> After some estimated 500,000 casts that ABU 4500 bit the dust as it was just plain worn out, I am getting worn out myself, but you seem like a child.....But since you decided to mock a ABU 4500 reel one that I formerly owned that caught more fish then you will ever even see in your lifetime....I felt I had to chime in.
> 
> The funny thing about the Internet Fishing boards is a new to fishing person like yourself gets to ask questions from people old enough to be your Father or Grandfather and then you get to treat them like a dick, if you acted like this when I was young and you were next to me on an OBX Pier, you would have to leave the Pier and fish somewhere else...instead of being thankful for a response by some of the greatest fishermen on the East Coast, you act like a child....
> 
> Why don't you fill your SL20SH with sand so you will get an accurate comparison?????
> 
> Looking at your rod lineup it looks like you are new to the game
> 
> Problem is not the reels (As long as you keep them clean and oiled...filled with sand does not constitute taking care of your tackle by the way)
> 
> Problem lies in your rods and possibly the operator......
> 
> You certainly have the arrogance of Youth about you....


You'd get a lot more than you bargain for but for the sake of the internet lets say yea sure bud.

I dont know what world your living in...or what order of these posting your eyesight affords you. But I thanked the people who did help...others came in to just "+1" and started the berate not myself so maybe you should review a little more. And as for the Abu legacy I obviously must have respected enough to try it out to see for myself. I do respect all elders their vast knowledge in my opinion is priceless. But there are lots of elders out there as well who were big time douches in their past so I chose who to respect. Nevermind my lineup. I had a few questions and I didnt find any of them silly. And quite a few answers were irrelevant and completely not helpful and several others were completely wrong as well. Very few offered any real help to the matter excluding maybe expresso or blain0 who contributed intelligently maybe 1 or 2 others....all the rest chimed in to say nothing really. 
When I see a thread I don't want to be in or am tired of seeing I just ignore it...I dont come into it to waste the other persons time with worthless dribble such as "oh this is silly" or "maybe on the other board"....or "oh oh +1" ..or "im tired of seeing this pop up all the time"..... if your so bored and don't want to answer someones questions go rebuild a reel or something... don't just come in and offer nothing or even worst stupidity...and then not expect to get it back. Abu heritage or not...or someones pappy or papypaw.


----------



## Garboman

SharkyMalarKey said:


> You'd get a lot more than you bargain for but for the sake of the internet lets say yea sure bud.
> 
> I dont know what world your living in...or what order of these posting your eyesight affords you. But I thanked the people who did help...others came in to just "+1" and started the berate not myself so maybe you should review a little more. And as for the Abu legacy I obviously must have respected enough to try it out to see for myself. I do respect all elders their vast knowledge in my opinion is priceless. But there are lots of elders out there as well who were big time douches in their past so I chose who to respect. Nevermind my lineup. I had a few questions and I didnt find any of them silly. And quite a few answers were irrelevant and completely not helpful and several others were completely wrong as well.


Sure what?

What do you have in mind?

Why not mind your lineup? It reveals that you don't know much about distance casting

I will be on Rodanthe Pier in October....come on down


----------



## AbuMike

Garboman said:


> Why Sharkey? Why do you want to berate?
> 
> You ask some questions about ABU's and you get answers from fellas that have been using ABU's for many years and you give them Grief???
> 
> As a case in point I had an ABU 4500 in 1985 and I caught thousands and thousands of Bluefish and Trout and Spanish on that reel using a custom popping rod.
> 
> After some estimated 500,000 casts that ABU 4500 bit the dust as it was just plain worn out, I am getting worn out myself, but you seem like a child.....But since you decided to mock a ABU 4500 reel one that I formerly owned that caught more fish then you will ever even see in your lifetime....I felt I had to chime in.
> 
> The funny thing about the Internet Fishing boards is a new to fishing person like yourself gets to ask questions from people old enough to be your Father or Grandfather and then you get to treat them like a dick, if you acted like this when I was young and you were next to me on an OBX Pier, you would have to leave the Pier and fish somewhere else...instead of being thankful for a response by some of the greatest fishermen on the East Coast, you act like a child....
> 
> Why don't you fill your SL20SH with sand so you will get an accurate comparison?????
> 
> Looking at your rod lineup it looks like you are new to the game
> 
> Problem is not the reels (As long as you keep them clean and oiled...filled with sand does not constitute taking care of your tackle by the way)
> 
> Problem lies in your rods and possibly the operator......
> 
> You certainly have the arrogance of Youth about you....


Mike you do know no ground will be gained with this guy.....


----------



## Garboman

AbuMike said:


> Mike you do know no ground will be gained with this guy.....


You are right but he seems like an annoying twit to me so I could not help myself


----------



## AbuMike

Garboman said:


> You are right but he seems like an annoying twit to me so I could not help myself


True dat, one of SK's siblings no doubt ...


----------



## Garboman

Just look me up when you get to Rodanthe and we can either be friend or foe it don't matter much to me


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

You two play for the other side don't you? whats next u gonna stroke him too Mike? in ur abu bikini?


----------



## jmadre

opcorn:


----------



## AbuMike

Implosion imminent....


----------



## Fishbreath

Garboman said:


> I will be on Rodanthe Pier in October....come on down


Hey Garbo,

I'd fish with you or Mike any day of the week! 

SharkeyMalaka,

These are good folks, and really do know stuff. Either way, glad you like the Daiwa line. Good and durable. But the Abu's, well, hell, they're eye candy and throw a mile. Love 'em.

(( Couldn't help it guys ))


----------



## joemullet

fish on


----------



## AbuMike

joemullet said:


> you guys are killing me, and to think im the one that starts things, my 2ct is you don't compare a c3 palming wallmart crap to a slosh or a 6500 ctc3, a slosh is a throwaway that casts great if you are looking for a cheap reel to drum or striper fish, ABU can last a lifetime [SWEDEN] made, I have a red 8000, red 9000, who has even seen a red 8000, and sharkymalarkey I wear a THONG. and LIKE IT. I can back things up also as im not a net wantabe, I earn my fish as a few here do. and live in harbinger, nc.* where do you live besides USA*


In a van down by the river....The SK family ranch...


----------



## NTKG

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...jigging-bait-Reels-SL20sh-shiman-SM4-TLD15-20

its people like you who ruined internet fishing websites... and made people who really were worth listening to quit posting. I feel better every day for removing some of my how to stuff knowing it isn't going to help people like you.


----------



## Garboman

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=619







I have a Red 8000, I am sure that it is older than Malarky 

I also have Red 9000 with Black 9000 side plates cause the original Red side plates were dented up beyond repair after it smacked a fella who was talking trash to me on Rodanthe October 1991 

A Sl30SH in the right hands (Mine) will all ways outcast a C3 6500 Abu especially when it is in the wrong hands (Yours)

This thread is great......... Sharks circling now


Thanks to the AC and an archived thread I see you are down in Florida Malarky

I guess we should cut you some slack being from an area that a Bull Red measures 31"

Bring some Mullet when you come up to the OBX in October


----------



## AbuMike

NTKG said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...jigging-bait-Reels-SL20sh-shiman-SM4-TLD15-20
> 
> its people like you who ruined internet fishing websites... and made people who really were worth listening to quit posting. I feel better every day for removing some of my how to stuff knowing it isn't going to help people like you.


Got it.....


----------



## AbuMike

Garboman said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Red 8000, I am sure that it is older than Malarky
> 
> I also have Red 9000 with Black 9000 side plates cause the original Red side plates were dented up beyond repair after it smacked a fella who was talking trash to me on Rodanthe October 1991
> 
> A Sl30SH in the right hands (Mine) will all ways outcast a C3 6500 Abu especially when it is in the wrong hands (Yours)
> 
> This thread is great......... Sharks circling now
> 
> 
> Thanks to the AC and an archived thread I see you are down in Florida Malarky
> 
> I guess we should cut you some slack being from an area that a Bull Red measures 31"
> 
> *Bring some Mullet when you come up to the OBX in October*


yeah you can net my fish and make drink runs also...


----------



## Garboman

AbuMike said:


> yeah you can net my fish and make drink runs also...



Looks like you are getting "Bait Bitched" (Turned out) Malarky even before you get to Avon


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

You guys make a cute Abu couple. another one of you's came out the closet in this thread then wanted to go back in...but his sister accidently ousted him by copying his post....aww!!...it's a free world Joe!! ...its ok!! be proud! !! If I can convert a levelwind to non...well then you can....well u know...those things u like to do. Garbo and Mike like it. FOR LIFE! !


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

NTKG said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...jigging-bait-Reels-SL20sh-shiman-SM4-TLD15-20
> 
> its people like you who ruined internet fishing websites... and made people who really were worth listening to quit posting. I feel better every day for removing some of my how to stuff knowing it isn't going to help people like you.


I dont know what your talking about because once I got some answers I was thankful...and I went on...I even ignored much of the later crappy 2 cents..but fodder led to more fodder. Being an asian yourself I would think you would see things a little more clear. If not go back and re-read the postings becuz in this case it's the other way around. People go to forums to dig up what little info they can...not to be met with difficulty and or stupidity just becuz what they want to do is not to another's norm. I personally if I dont have anything to lend a hand to someone just don't post some rant or **** cheap 2 cents. Help or see your way out is what I say. You have a small segment here who actually contributed and then a bigger pile of chitheads who basically contributed nothing but schpeal and took the thread downhill with petty commentaries. 
Im more than certain lots of ppl were thankful for whatever know hows u posted. But u too are absolutely incorrect in your view here...these dribbling wannabes you defend are the jesters here not me. I came to pickup some knowledge and show some appreciation where it's due...the rest is their doing. People who don't have anything worthwhile to contribute and dont know how to keep their virtual mouths closed because they hide behind it....those are the ones that ruin it for people ...not people who just come by with a question which is the purpose of the *** **** forum.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

SharkyMalarKey said:


> I dont know what your talking about because once I got some answers I was thankful...and I went on...I even ignored much of the later crappy 2 cents..but fodder led to more fodder. Being an asian yourself I would think you would see things a little more clear. If not go back and re-read the postings becuz in this case it's the other way around. People go to forums to dig up what little info they can...not to be met with difficulty and or stupidity just becuz what they want to do is not to another's norm. I personally if I dont have anything to lend a hand to someone just don't post some rant or **** cheap 2 cents. Help or see your way out is what I say. You have a small segment here who actually contributed and then a bigger pile of chitheads who basically contributed nothing but schpeal and took the thread downhill with petty commentaries.
> Im more than certain lots of ppl were thankful for whatever know hows u posted. But u too are absolutely incorrect in your view here...these dribbling wannabes you defend are the jesters here not me. I came to pickup some knowledge and show some appreciation where it's due...the rest is their doing. People who don't have anything worthwhile to contribute and dont know how to keep their virtual mouths closed because they hide behind it....those are the ones that ruin it for people ...not people who just come by with a question which is the purpose of the *** **** forum.


I am cleaning up the language there at the end and in the middle where you use the little effy thing.

What does race have to do with this?

As far as most people saw, you "went on" (as you say) What most people didn't see were the posts I removed where you got smart with Mike (he gave you more than a +1) and he retaliated. 

In short, I already cleaned this thread up once. There are some good replies here, and I hate to zap it. 

Any more BS, including racial/sexual remarks or general potty-mouthedness, and it's done.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

BubbaHoTep said:


> I am cleaning up the language there at the end and in the middle where you use the little effy thing.
> 
> What does race have to do with this?
> 
> As far as most people saw, you "went on" (as you say) What most people didn't see were the posts I removed where you got smart with Mike (he gave you more than a +1) and he retaliated.
> 
> In short, I already cleaned this thread up once.
> 
> There are some good replies here, and I hate to zap it.
> 
> Any more BS, including racial or homosexual suggestions or general potty-mouthedness, and it's done.


I agree with you. Also I did not mean anything in anyway as a racial connotation. Nor do I think i implied that but just in case it wasn't clear I was 'referring' nothing more.

I'd like to post a know how soon on conversions and possibly cleaning up the bearings. Please send a note if this will be frowned on somehow. Thank you.


----------



## yerbyray

I have been throwing Abu's now in the water and over land for two years and still consider myself a novice and won't even dare compare them to any other reel since I haven't tried them. Before I went to Abu's I was using four or five Mitchell's (302/306/406) from the late 1950's that my dad left me.

I made my decision to go to Abu based off of research here and haven't looked back.

Abu's are fun to tweak and customize and I would wager that they will be around for a long time to come because of their superior design.

The heck with someone's opinions, go with research and proven performance on determining your gear.


----------



## Hooked Up

if your anywhere near lake mary ide be glad to help as much as i can..........if youve got a place to cast i dont mind traveling a few hours to sling some lead....im sure i can at the very least open your eyes to the capability of a 6500 abu...i do practice here in lake mary but its a short field of 550ft so i usually practice with 8 or more ounces ...feel free to buzz me 828 270 4758 ...jeff


----------



## AbuMike

I hope you find the someone somewhere that will agree with you on the 6500cs vs Sl20Sh. I'm sure in the vastness of the net you will. Just not here. And when you do then you will have someone to also take warm showers till the wee hours of the morning with and life will be grand for ya.......In the mean time run on over here and net this fish and grab me a cold one out of your cooler....


----------



## HuskyMD

Malarkey, since I reckon I started the "berating", I'll chime in. I was 10 years old in 1985 - I wish I was using an abu back then. I moved to MD in 99 and due to a problem with my knee that made team sports a no-go, I took up fishing. I started with a shakespeare tidewater on a 12' ugly stick. Clearly I had no idea what I was doing. I then found a BOGO sale on the ABU anti-backlash series. Not knowing better, I got me two of those. Well, the level wind did slow down the cast significantly and the AB feature was just plain lame and really cut down the distance. I took off the AB feature, removed the level winds, and used the reels for years. Yes, they casted OK and they worked. With red rocket fuel, they were actually pretty nice. However, there is an extra bar on the frame that gets in the way of the thumb when casting. My thumbs are double jointed and it doesn't make a lot of difference for me. But it does keep you from wrapping your thumb around the spool and really letting it fly.

I now own a nice blue yonder, an ultracast (which I still use for spot and croaker fishing), the AB reels, and some Abus with levelwinds. The blue yonder is way nicer than the AB with the AB and levelwind removed. Try one before you assume they are the same thing. 

I also have owned and or still own a slosh 20, a penn 525 mag, and a daiwa saltist 20. All three of those were/are good reels. I am not an all abu guy. The thing is, I learned a lot from these people on P&S and now know more or less what I am doing. I still can't cast over 100-120 yards. But, I'll cast nice and straight all day long (unless I cast a spinner) and rarely ever get a birdsnest. You can learn from these people or just keep arguing and be the plague of P&S. Your call.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

AbuMike said:


> I hope you find the someone somewhere that will agree with you on the 6500cs vs Sl20Sh. I'm sure in the vastness of the net you will. Just not here. And when you do then you will have someone to also take warm showers till the wee hours of the morning with and life will be grand for ya.......*like me and garbageman!! check out our youtube video: Midnight Express Love Scene..*..


+1 ! ! !

http://youtu.be/guCGGjrYHUo <- over a million views too . Reel pretty like ur thumbar collection.

You got another one of when u practice defense with each others red reels and rods? hahaha


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

HuskyMD said:


> Malarkey, since I reckon I started the "berating", I'll chime in. I was 10 years old in 1985 - I wish I was using an abu back then. I moved to MD in 99 and due to a problem with my knee that made team sports a no-go, I took up fishing. I started with a shakespeare tidewater on a 12' ugly stick. Clearly I had no idea what I was doing. I then found a BOGO sale on the ABU anti-backlash series. Not knowing better, I got me two of those. Well, the level wind did slow down the cast significantly and the AB feature was just plain lame and really cut down the distance. I took off the AB feature, removed the level winds, and used the reels for years. Yes, they casted OK and they worked. With red rocket fuel, they were actually pretty nice. However, there is an extra bar on the frame that gets in the way of the thumb when casting. My thumbs are double jointed and it doesn't make a lot of difference for me. But it does keep you from wrapping your thumb around the spool and really letting it fly.
> 
> I now own a nice blue yonder, an ultracast (which I still use for spot and croaker fishing), the AB reels, and some Abus with levelwinds. The blue yonder is way nicer than the AB with the AB and levelwind removed. Try one before you assume they are the same thing.
> 
> I also have owned and or still own a slosh 20, a penn 525 mag, and a daiwa saltist 20. All three of those were/are good reels. I am not an all abu guy. The thing is, I learned a lot from these people on P&S and now know more or less what I am doing. I still can't cast over 100-120 yards. But, I'll cast nice and straight all day long (unless I cast a spinner) and rarely ever get a birdsnest. You can learn from these people or just keep arguing and be the plague of P&S. Your call.


Thank you...I appreciate the input...I've got a Penn 525 I've been looking over at a shop...it's good to compare...and get a feel for these reels that one has a great following as well. Same goes for that saltist but pricey. I'd like to check out a yonder as well but have not bumped into one yet...they are extremely attractive as well.
I'm gonna tinker with this one some I really liked it's design before I bought it and still do..i've bumped into a lot of helpful articles now..which is why i chose it cause it's got so much out there for it. Its definitely a versatile model.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

yerbyray said:


> I have been throwing Abu's now in the water and over land for two years and still consider myself a novice and won't even dare compare them to any other reel since I haven't tried them. Before I went to Abu's I was using four or five Mitchell's (302/306/406) from the late 1950's that my dad left me.
> 
> I made my decision to go to Abu based off of research here and haven't looked back.
> 
> Abu's are fun to tweak and customize and I would wager that they will be around for a long time to come because of their superior design.
> 
> The heck with someone's opinions, go with research and proven performance on determining your gear.


Thanks for your input. Hope those Mitchells are still kept spiffy. I do like their design a lot..there's another manuf now that uses the same concepts the Akios brands Im sure you've seen them. It's good to compare...and try out from a selection so you don't get stick in one way. Although while checking them all out you can see why some people end up with the incredibly collections they do.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

Hooked Up said:


> if your anywhere near lake mary ide be glad to help as much as i can..........if youve got a place to cast i dont mind traveling a few hours to sling some lead....im sure i can at the very least open your eyes to the capability of a 6500 abu...i do practice here in lake mary but its a short field of 550ft so i usually practice with 8 or more ounces ...feel free to buzz me 828 270 4758 ...jeff


Thanks Jeff i'll be heading down to Ormond real soon and I may have to take you up on that generous offer. Experienced people willing to share.. slinging 8oz is definitely a style to master.


----------



## RuddeDogg

AbuMike said:


> True dat, one of SK's siblings no doubt ...


Now that's funny right there..............LMAO.


----------



## Garboman

Back in the day if a person showed interest and was polite and earnest in learning how to fish the OBX, people more experienced would generally after a time help out. 

They would help out the earnest, but the knowledge all ways came with a price.

That is the method that I was taught starting in the 1970's and through a great deal of effort and mostly putting in the time, showing up every morning with my heavers over my shoulder and of years spent actually fishing that I learned how to fish from the individuals that pioneered the Sport fishing on the Outer Banks, people who have seen and done things that unfortunately due to habitat and fishery decline will never be experienced at that level again in our lifetimes.

People who came out to the end of an OBX Tee, who all ready knew all about everything and mocked the people who were there before them by and large never lasted past that first weekend, if not the first afternoon, they certainly never lasted long enough to learn anything. I learned from surf casting Champions how to throw a heaver, how to clean and adjust the reels, what knots worked, what knots did not, what to do and when to do it and what works best for fishing, along the way I saw thousands of Kings, Cobia and Drum taken by people who truly loved what they were doing and managed to take my own share.

Malarky you are likely one of those would would not last at Rodanthe, you act as if the world owes you a patient explanation for things you do not understand, just on the basis that you requested it and requested it with nothing offered in return, except as it turns out a smart and infantile sense of humor.

If you had started your query with "I have a new ABU reel, I know nothing about and would like help making it cast better", you would have received a far different response than your "This reel ABU sucks cause I can't make it cast even though it has sand clogging the levelwind" on top of posting in the distance casting forum where there are people responding that may likely be world class conventional reel/heaver casters 

Keep up the Homosexual jokes directed at people who know far more than you will ever learn, in doing so you are revealing your inner self and whatever abuse you suffered as a child or are currently suffering from is very apparent.


----------



## Hudak

Garboman said:


> Back in the day if a person showed interest and was polite and earnest in learning how to fish the OBX, people more experienced would generally after a time help out.
> 
> They would help out the earnest, but the knowledge all ways came with a price.
> 
> That is the method that I was taught starting in the 1970's and through a great deal of effort and mostly putting in the time, showing up every morning with my heavers over my shoulder and of years spent actually fishing that I learned how to fish from the individuals that pioneered the Sport fishing on the Outer Banks, people who have seen and done things that unfortunately due to habitat and fishery decline will never be experienced at that level again in our lifetimes.
> 
> People who came out to the end of an OBX Tee, who all ready knew all about everything and mocked the people who were there before them by and large never lasted past that first weekend, if not the first afternoon, they certainly never lasted long enough to learn anything. I learned from surf casting Champions how to throw a heaver, how to clean and adjust the reels, what knots worked, what knots did not, what to do and when to do it and what works best for fishing, along the way I saw thousands of Kings, Cobia and Drum taken by people who truly loved what they were doing and managed to take my own share.
> 
> Malarky you are likely one of those would would not last at Rodanthe, you act as if the world owes you a patient explanation for things you do not understand, just on the basis that you requested it and requested it with nothing offered in return, except as it turns out a smart and infantile sense of humor.
> 
> If you had started your query with "I have a new ABU reel, I know nothing about and would like help making it cast better", you would have received a far different response than your "This reel ABU sucks cause I can't make it cast even though it has sand clogging the levelwind" on top of posting in the distance casting forum where there are people responding that may likely be world class conventional reel/heaver casters
> 
> Keep up the Homosexual jokes directed at people who know far more than you will ever learn, in doing so you are revealing your inner self and whatever abuse you suffered as a child or are currently suffering from is very apparent.


Very good point. No need to retype the identical sentiment. Saying that:

+1

Yeaaah!

The peanut gallery agrees.

Way to go.

(_Insert generic cliche here in support of what the post clearly states_)

That ought to have the OP chewing gravel if a simple +1 offended him earlier.

Robert


----------



## joemullet

He must be the Buxton bunnys son or a close cousin, I was just giving advice on how not to waste your money. if you want a levelwind buy one if not don't. I own all types, even with a crossbar that I use but im not a fan of takeing the levelwind off and ending up with a lesser reel unless you already had the reel sitting around. its cheaper to just buy what you want. im not a fan of magging a squidder like where he lives, don't see the point but isn't that whats it about. if people ask a good question they should get a good reply but most questions have been ask over and over, Whats the best reel, whats the best rod, whats the best line, whats the best hook, whats the best knot. if everybody liked the same **** it will look funny with every outfit looking the same. Just ask a good question and get a good answer


----------



## RuddeDogg

"If you had started your query with "I have a new ABU reel, I know nothing about and would like help making it cast better", you would have received a far different response than your "This reel ABU sucks cause I can't make it cast even though it has sand clogging the levelwind" on top of posting in the distance casting forum where there are people responding that may likely be world class conventional reel/heaver casters"

Oh C'mon Garbo, that would have been way too easy.....................


----------



## chuck(skidmark)

joemullet said:


> He must be the Buxton bunnys son or a close cousin, I was just giving advice on how not to waste your money. if you want a levelwind buy one if not don't. I own all types, even with a crossbar that I use but im not a fan of takeing the levelwind off and ending up with a lesser reel unless you already had the reel sitting around. its cheaper to just buy what you want. im not a fan of magging a squidder like where he lives, don't see the point but isn't that whats it about. if people ask a good question they should get a good reply but most questions have been ask over and over, Whats the best reel, whats the best rod, whats the best line, whats the best hook, whats the best knot. if everybody liked the same **** it will look funny with every outfit looking the same. Just ask a good question and get a good answer


What's better Ford or GM? Who makes the toughest rubber, Trojan or Yokohama????


----------



## chuck(skidmark)

Garboman said:


> Back in the day if a person showed interest and was polite and earnest in learning how to fish the OBX, people more experienced would generally after a time help out.
> 
> They would help out the earnest, but the knowledge all ways came with a price.
> 
> That is the method that I was taught starting in the 1970's and through a great deal of effort and mostly putting in the time, showing up every morning with my heavers over my shoulder and of years spent actually fishing that I learned how to fish from the individuals that pioneered the Sport fishing on the Outer Banks, people who have seen and done things that unfortunately due to habitat and fishery decline will never be experienced at that level again in our lifetimes.
> 
> People who came out to the end of an OBX Tee, who all ready knew all about everything and mocked the people who were there before them by and large never lasted past that first weekend, if not the first afternoon, they certainly never lasted long enough to learn anything. I learned from surf casting Champions how to throw a heaver, how to clean and adjust the reels, what knots worked, what knots did not, what to do and when to do it and what works best for fishing, along the way I saw thousands of Kings, Cobia and Drum taken by people who truly loved what they were doing and managed to take my own share.
> 
> Malarky you are likely one of those would would not last at Rodanthe, you act as if the world owes you a patient explanation for things you do not understand, just on the basis that you requested it and requested it with nothing offered in return, except as it turns out a smart and infantile sense of humor.
> 
> If you had started your query with "I have a new ABU reel, I know nothing about and would like help making it cast better", you would have received a far different response than your "This reel ABU sucks cause I can't make it cast even though it has sand clogging the levelwind" on top of posting in the distance casting forum where there are people responding that may likely be world class conventional reel/heaver casters
> 
> Keep up the Homosexual jokes directed at people who know far more than you will ever learn, in doing so you are revealing your inner self and whatever abuse you suffered as a child or are currently suffering from is very apparent.


What a great post! This is what everyone, who ever had any success at any endeavor worth pursuing has learned over time. Mike, you may actually get my ass back out there this fall. Been a few years now for me, a few more than that for you. Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

Lets take a look at some your garbage...garbageman:

Back in the day if a person showed interest and was polite and earnest in learning how to fish the OBX, people more experienced would generally after a time help out. After some time? why becuz ur special? becuz ur too busy or can't be bothered with a newbie?

They would help out the earnest, but the knowledge all ways came with a price.Ok Lets hold on to this statement just remember it.

That is the method that I was taught starting in the 1970's and through a great deal of effort and mostly putting in the time, showing up every morning with my heavers over my shoulder and of years spent actually fishing that I learned how to fish from the individuals that pioneered the Sport fishing on the Outer Banks, people who have seen and done things that unfortunately due to habitat and fishery decline will never be experienced at that level again in our lifetimes.The climates and waters change and so there is additional new methods to adapt to them....and so these new methods will someday also become classics....your time is no more valueable than a later generations. But again you think your real special don't you? More so than anyone else or later timed fisherman because as u stated your epoch of fishing "will never be experienced again"....I want to let u know I laff at this. again ur envisioning yours and yours only to be more accredited than someone else's. 

People who came out to the end of an OBX Tee, who all ready knew all about everything and mocked the people who were there before them by and large never lasted past that first weekend, if not the first afternoon, they certainly never lasted long enough to learn anything. I learned from surf casting Champions how to throw a heaver, how to clean and adjust the reels, what knots worked, what knots did not, what to do and when to do it and what works best for fishing, along the way I saw thousands of Kings, Cobia and Drum taken by people who truly loved what they were doing and managed to take my own share.Ok do u want a medal? of some sort? other people do this as well...I have seen many newbies learn but also many noobies be harrased by people who think they OWN the TEE people who u surely seem to be like.

Malarky you are likely one of those would would not last at Rodanthe, you act as if the world owes you a patient explanation for things you do not understand, just on the basis that you requested it and requested it with nothing offered in return, except as it turns out a smart and infantile sense of humor.Last? why? becuz of goons who think they own the TEE...becuz they put in some more time than a new guy or becuz the new guys don't know how to tie their rigs perfectly just yet? Lets go back to one of your first statements "knowledge come with a price" but yet im the one that thinks the world owes me? your realize your the one who feels owed by noobies here by noobies everywhere....look no matter what you know or how much time u put in it could be years in one place....that's your problem....if I pay or walk onto a pier and get to the tee to allocate a spot for myself ...im not leaving it...and as for lasting in rodcrapnthe...it truly did not go well for the last guy who was harrassing newbies at the tee all evening barking at everyone for every little thing.....I did have to leave after it was all said and done(I waited for the evening and hoped it would stop) I didnt give up my spot but to avoid the boys in blue...that regular doesnt cross my paths anymore....If I get to a spot and u parked your effin rod without casting your line while you go fish 2 other corners..becuz u think ur "special" or are some kind of "fishing veteran"...im gonna fish around your chit... your NOT special and nobody owes u A DAMM THING...share your knowledge or don't...most ppl wont give a flying phuck either way....if they get to the Tee and secure their spot before u...too bad it's their right to be there...noobie or not..perfect rigging or ultralight or uglystick

If you had started your query with "I have a new ABU reel, I know nothing about and would like help making it cast better", you would have received a far different response than your "This reel ABU sucks cause I can't make it cast even though it has sand clogging the levelwind" on top of posting in the distance casting forum where there are people responding that may likely be world class conventional reel/heaver casters ...the mingy status or title of any fellow on here doesnt concern me in the least...thats a heirarchy for YOU to subscribe to....this is knowledge sharing forum...to you it may seem like some fancy ballroom of extradinaory sportsman...and to this I say then be an extraordinary teacher or eefffff off..I dont have to start anything in any special way....I was frustrated...it may have been imperfect...but so were many answers as well...the bottom line overall is I was looking for some answers and ultimately blaming something on my side if I posed a question.

Keep up the Homosexual jokes directed at people who know far more than you will ever learn, in doing so you are revealing your inner self and whatever abuse you suffered as a child or are currently suffering from is very apparent.the only thing u have to worry about is understanding that u could one day come across a person who also does not have a perfect mastery of fishery...but has other so called "virtues" up his sleeve that you could with your attitude ultimately provoke.

All in all sir it's you who thinks the world owes you something not me. There is no Tee or pier that u have more right to than anyone who also pops up at it. And you being far from an authority on it officially other than having spent time and some great experiences no doubt....in no way shape or form could you say or merit to anyone how they should not be or last there. And that may be what u think u've felt entitled to but your luck with newbies could run out one day. I would say it'd be overdue. I have never not once seen any new person show up and mock the regulars as you say...but I have on the contrary very commonly seen your attitude and seen the opposite.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

RuddeDogg said:


> "If you had started your query with "I have a new ABU reel, I know nothing about and would like help making it cast better", you would have received a far different response than your "This reel ABU sucks cause I can't make it cast even though it has sand clogging the levelwind" on top of posting in the distance casting forum where there are people responding that may likely be world class conventional reel/heaver casters"
> 
> Oh C'mon Garbo, that would have been way too easy.....................


I dont have a quarrel with you...my first post I can see your point of view as I have already stated it was imperfect...i was frustrated but it was not so far off imperfect or any less imperfect than some of the answers...and Robert there was more than the "+1 " comment..the moderator explained it was removed. Either way my quarrel isn't with you.


----------



## New Kent Newbie

Garbo hit the nail on the head perfectly with that post. That's how I got my start pin rigging at 14 on Frisco Pier. Had the fortune of Hickey Jackson showing me the ropes. Now I look at all the new people trying to learn and I'd say that fewer than 5% actually take the time to go about learning the correct way. When someone tries to give you advice who has caught more fish than you've seen in pictures you listen.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

joemullet said:


> if people ask a good question they should get a good reply but most questions have been ask over and over, Whats the best reel, whats the best rod, whats the best line, whats the best hook, whats the best knot. if everybody liked the same **** it will look funny with every outfit looking the same. Just ask a good question and get a good answer


You're the one posting about how you like wearing thongs.are you not?..where is it that u get off demanding people post questions that suit your pathetic version of what is good?

Your on a website forum that is going to receive repeated questions and themes of all kinds...ITS YOU that doesnt have to be HERE. The purpose of the forum is ALL TYPES OF QUESTIONS ALL STUPID OR NOT...TO YOUR LIKING OR NOT....IF YOUR TIRED OF QUESTION THEN YOU"RE THE ONE THAT NEEDS TO LEAVE. Its simple DONT ANSWER THEM. This isn't your house..or some pathetic community between you all...this is the internet and this is a question and conversation BASED FORUM. Just like the piers ...your stripes and killer experiences don't matter....that newbie can roll and get there at 5am in the morning whatever spot he reserved with a chitty telescoping rod is HIS or HERS...u may chase them off at Rodcrapnthe or here or there...but sooner or later ur gonna bump heads with the wrong cat who your pathetic experiences wont mean chit to at that moment in time of dealing with your so called entitlement.

Nobody is going to cater to you any bs questions they have in a beautiful lil inked calligraphy letter...nor do u merit it becuz u did this or that in 70 80 90s. You joined a website forum now you can answer what you want intelligently or unintelligently(which u could be told to eff off)..or YOU can leave the site. Either way no matter how it ends no one is going to repay you or offer u any effin sacrifices other than a thank you. I answer a lot of crap whether its perfectly presented or not. And do it to share knowledge not expecting chit back. its comical the little town thinking you have here. why dont u hold lil town meetings instead so u can talk what you feel is more relevant and retire from the online questions? Again u feel so entitled to request question be to your liking...hahaha how ridiculous is that?...your bored or I should say many of you are bored so you want better questions? hahahaaha. efff off....a C3 LW could easily be a CT and perform damm near indistinguishbly. Thats a fact.


----------



## bronzbck1

Obviously this guy is a young kid that is going to learn things the hard way like SK


----------



## joemullet

The funny thing is he doesnt know I grew up on the st johns. im not from here bud I just live here


----------



## Fish Hunter

It has been a long winter....But, its nice to see one of these threads again. 

Ah, the experience of youth vs the real deal.

opcorn:


----------



## chuck(skidmark)

This has got to be the Spunk Queen. The way he/she types is damn near identical.

And the type of underwear a man chooses to wear is his own business. If Joe wants to wear butt floss, so what?


----------



## Tommy

Guys lets keep it clean.

As the Distance Forum Sponsor I have received several emails and PM's about this thread. I love a good debate but this one is getting a bit personal.

Tommy


----------



## jmadre

chuck(skidmark) said:


> This has got to be the Spunk Queen. The way he/she types is damn near identical.


I was thinking the same thing, but Skunky used better grammar.


----------



## Fishbreath

chuck(skidmark) said:


> This has got to be the Spunk Queen. The way he/she types is damn near identical.
> 
> And the type of underwear a man chooses to wear is his own business. If Joe wants to wear butt floss, so what?


And this from a man who knows underwear! LMAO!!


----------



## RuddeDogg

SharkyMalarKey said:


> I dont have a quarrel with you...my first post I can see your point of view as I have already stated it was imperfect...i was frustrated but it was not so far off imperfect or any less imperfect than some of the answers...and Robert there was more than the "+1 " comment..the moderator explained it was removed. Either way my quarrel isn't with you.


And I have no quarrel with either. Sometimes it not what you say but how you say it. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Garboman

Malarky

You should change your moniker to Tourist Wannabee


----------



## joemullet

think we all should quit, his question should not have been ask on distance forum to start with as nothing to do with distance as tommy intended forum to be. so if we all can just quit as it will go too far.


----------



## jmadre

joemullet said:


> think we all should quit, his question should not have been ask on distance forum to start with as nothing to do with distance as tommy intended forum to be. so if we all can just quit as it will go too far.


This should have been posted in the Open Forum, in February.


----------



## AbuMike

jmadre said:


> This should have been posted in the Open Forum, in February.


Feb or May this would have ended the same way. Out of respect for Tommy and the Mod's I'm out of this one.


----------



## jmadre

AbuMike said:


> Feb or May this would have ended the same way. Out of respect for Tommy and the Mod's I'm out of this one.


Yeah, but isn't February the official Fish Forum Fighting season?


----------



## AbuMike

Where is SharkPoop, I kinda miss that guy...


----------



## gilly21

SharkyMalarKey said:


> You two play for the other side don't you? whats next u gonna stroke him too Mike? in ur abu bikini?


Would someone stomp this troll before feelings really do get hurt. I know and have fished with Abu Mike, Dont know Garbo personally, but know enough about him to know he's old school nuff to not forget the BS online if SM does show his face on the pier. Neither of whom would be in the wrong by showing SM a short way off a pier.


----------



## catchneat

Kind of funny post, I just traded a rod for an abu 6000 with the bushing(which will soon be replaced) and bearing spool, and a sl20sh. first things first I cleaned all the factory grease from both reels, dropped a little special oil in those suckers and casted both on an 11' 2-5 oz rod casting 4oz with both and trying to put equal casting pressure on both, the abu with the levelwind still in place was putting 30 yards plus(not sure exactly my pasture is 120 yards long and I kept putting lead in the woods)on top of the sl20. Just my observation, but again its a "Ford vs Chevy" discussion, as long as they both fish im happy


----------



## HuskyMD

catchneat said:


> Kind of funny post, I just traded a rod for an abu 6000 with the bushing(which will soon be replaced) and bearing spool, and a sl20sh. first things first I cleaned all the factory grease from both reels, dropped a little special oil in those suckers and casted both on an 11' 2-5 oz rod casting 4oz with both and trying to put equal casting pressure on both, the abu with the levelwind still in place was putting 30 yards plus(not sure exactly my pasture is 120 yards long and I kept putting lead in the woods)on top of the sl20. Just my observation, but again its a "Ford vs Chevy" discussion, as long as they both fish im happy


And so we see that these threads are a positive thing as it got catchneat to sign up for P&S  catchneat, I like the potato chips from hastings - I love this sign for the chips. My parents and grandparents live in Palatka and Florahome and we always drive through hastings on the way to fish. Welcome to P&S!


----------



## AbuMike

catchneat said:


> Kind of funny post, I just traded a rod for an abu 6000 with the bushing(which will soon be replaced) and bearing spool, and a sl20sh. first things first I cleaned all the factory grease from both reels, dropped a little special oil in those suckers and casted both on an 11' 2-5 oz rod casting 4oz with both and trying to put equal casting pressure on both, the abu with the levelwind still in place was putting 30 yards plus(not sure exactly my pasture is 120 yards long and I kept putting lead in the woods)on top of the sl20. Just my observation, but again its a "Ford vs Chevy" discussion, as long as they both fish im happy


Thanks for your input and welcome to PS. We really are a good group here, we just get twisted sometimes.


----------



## catchneat

AbuMike said:


> Thanks for your input and welcome to PS. We really are a good group here, we just get twisted sometimes.


Thansk for the welcome Sir!


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

Garbageman said:


> Malarky
> 
> You should change your moniker to Tourist Wannabee


You should try *MassengilMan.* You've been told Mike.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

AbuMike said:


> Where is SharkPoop, I kinda miss that guy...


Like how you miss Garbageman in post#35's picture? No thanks. Eat the little dot in your avatar.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

catchneat said:


> Kind of funny post, I just traded a rod for an abu 6000 with the bushing(which will soon be replaced) and bearing spool, and a sl20sh. first things first I cleaned all the factory grease from both reels, dropped a little special oil in those suckers and casted both on an 11' 2-5 oz rod casting 4oz with both and trying to put equal casting pressure on both, the abu with the levelwind still in place was putting 30 yards plus(not sure exactly my pasture is 120 yards long and I kept putting lead in the woods)on top of the sl20. Just my observation, but again its a "Ford vs Chevy" discussion, as long as they both fish im happy


Thats exactly what I was expecting. Cleaned out factory bearings do help out a lot tho. I just dont make a norm of opening up something brand new. You know what i mean? Try ripping the levelwind off when you get a chance if you dont mind thumbing the line in yourself. Sloshy is a great reel too tho....its got a great factory handle and it's 6:2 gears feel really strong you get used to it's speed reel fast. Comparing things is great ford or chevy...who knew this was such a hot debate? hahahaha 1000+views for the knotted up Abu panties in this thread..(they know who they are!!) hahahaha Next up I think ill compare the Penn 525 to the lil Abu. Lets get these ads even more traffic !!

oh &welcome aboard ...post any question you want...especially comparisons of what you happen to have of any brand. you'll have to sift thru some answers but there are good ones.


----------



## AbuMike

SharkyMalarKey said:


> Like how you miss Garbageman in post#35's picture? No thanks. Eat the little dot in your avatar.


I knew we could count on you. The game is still a foot.....Dude you just don't know....


----------



## tomsurles

opcorn:


----------



## jmadre




----------



## Garboman

jmadre said:


>



"post any question you want"

How tall are you Sharky?

How much do you weigh?


I am trying to calculate just how bad ass you are, if you are under 6' 245 you will probably run into a problem


----------



## RuddeDogg

Wow....


----------



## Element

If I was eight, I would say "this is gay."


----------



## AbuMike

Garboman said:


> "post any question you want"
> 
> How tall are you Sharky?
> 
> How much do you weigh?
> 
> 
> I am trying to calculate just how bad ass you are, if you are under 6' 245 you will probably run into a problem


Indeed.....+1......just could not help it...and if you are you can still man our net and run for our drinks......


----------



## bronzbck1

Element said:


> If I was eight, I would say "this is gay."


Or he could be 8 is my guess


----------



## Garboman

"and if you are you can still man our net and run for our drinks...... "

And bring some Florida mullet too when you come up

I will teach you the beach pendulum cast, may even lend you a decent rod


----------



## AbuMike

Garboman said:


> "and if you are you can still man our net and run for our drinks...... "
> 
> And bring some Florida mullet too when you come up
> 
> I will teach you the beach pendulum cast, may even lend you a decent rod


and show you where and how to stand in the dork hole...


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

Garboman said:


> "post any question you want"
> 
> How tall are you Sharky?
> 
> How much do you weigh?
> 
> 
> I am trying to calculate just how bad ass you are, if you are under 6' 245 you will probably run into a problem


yawn....listen don't forget your little limited edition violet abu.....your gonna need it.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey

AbuMike said:


> I knew we could count on you. The game is still a foot.....Dude you just don't know....


Im saying the same thing npsf boy....the same exact thing. Do you really think it can't happen?


----------



## AbuMike

Off Restriction I See....


----------



## Garboman

I knew you would not answer the height and weight question, people who boast about beating up people who are older than them are either bullies or cowards, the truly bad ass people of this world never speak much of inflicting pain on others, for the most part they are too embarrassed by their inner violence, this type of person only fights when truly threatened, not because someone was instructing them where or how to fish.

You wrote about beating up an elderly "pier boss" and having to leave quickly before the Police showed up because you knew you had committed Felony Assault on someone who evidently was unable to protect himself and now "avoids" you and your bad self, not sure why that Pier has not banned you, perhaps they all ready have, maybe the Police are looking for you, if the Police filed a report or the old man had to seek medical attention, they can still file charges on you.

You freely insult people you do not know, just because they scoffed at your post which was derived from your inexperience with fishing reels

You Threaten people with violence you do not know, people who may have experienced a great deal of violence in their lives and no longer tolerate it

Mods may not take offense to this but I do


----------



## AbuMike

Or quite possibly your an 8 year old girl.......


----------



## AKrichard

"Not too impressed w/Abu 6500c3 vs. my older daiwa sl20sh..TO REMOVE LEVELWIND OR NOT?"
Maybe try another reel altogether. Save your nickels and get an Akios. I still don't have one, but all that i've learned from others here on P+S and on the fishing grounds is, it's an ABU amped up. Plenty of good reels that will give the distance though. Time, yes some money, and learning from those in the know will help more than you can know, at this point in your life. The market place here, has good deals on most any reel, if you have the patience. It has not failed me yet!! So anyway, go ahead and remove the level wind, if it's distance you want. But never forget there's plenty an ole salt out there that will let you try his set up, just so you can make the best choice possible, when your ready to spring for your first serious distance casting combo. Good luck and tight lips.


----------



## MikeW

Did not give this thread a thorough read..so maybe I missed it..but have you considered getting the 2 bearing kit for the level wind mechanism?


----------



## Big EL

Reminds me of a poster who used to raid the tourist site during the the land grab debate by the NPS.

It was fun in the beginning but narrow minded folks bore me quickly.

They changed there handle but forgot about the IP address. Folks like this are too easy......

Back to the shadows for me..

><))))*>


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I am still looking for some GOOD information on a secondhand 6501. (getting back on track here)


oh, and Mike, my wife is Chinese: 5' @ 120#. . . . and if he is over 6' 245#, he will DEFINITELY run into a problem.
so if you need backup - - - - - - - - -


----------



## AbuMike

BarefootJohnny said:


> I am still looking for some GOOD information on a secondhand 6501. (getting back on track here)
> 
> 
> oh, and Mike, my wife is Chinese: 5' @ 120#. . . . and if he is over 6' 245#, he will DEFINITELY run into a problem.
> so if you need backup - - - - - - - - -


Just what do you want to know???? Way to drag up a year and a half old thread...BTW


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I did the whole nine yards in searching for someone that had first hand knowledge of this
reel being recommended (or not) for the entry level conventional. Just that one mundane and repetitive question.
I see so many personal opinions being hashed and rehashed with nonsense and too little facts that I am overwhelmed with it all.
I have used spinning tackle since 1956 in 6 different states and 7 different countries 
so I know my way around fishing stuff - just not conventionals. 
Not looking for casting distance, just accurate with minimal tangles. 
This is for my wife, not me. I am perfectly content with my spinners.

Thank you.

ok, never mind the question - I will ask the GARCIA salesmen at the Tampa Florida Sportsman Show next weekend.

I thought that was what the archives were for - preserving information, ideas, thoughts, experiences, etc.
or, am I wrong for resurrecting old conversations and opinions ?
Maybe the moderators should block the old threads after a 2 months - then, nobody can bring them back to the surface.


----------



## AbuMike

As with ANY conventional reel there is a learning curve. A smooth cast is a must. A tamely tuned reel is next and then just practice, practice and more practice. There is no magic secret or reel. One with "mag" cast control is a good start.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

thank you, that is what I am looking for. we know the learning curve can be aggravating, but she is determined.
put this to sleep - again.
thank you


----------



## Don B

BarefootJohnny said:


> thank you, that is what I am looking for. we know the learning curve can be aggravating, but she is determined.
> put this to sleep - again.
> thank you


Mike has a wealth of information and should be capable of supplying any additional needed information.

There are several variables to attaining a consistent casting reel. 

Since you are in Florida, your oil will not be overly effected. A thicker oil will make the reel less prone to back lashes.

Your line has natural braking. Thicker line has a greater braking effect. Use the largest diameter line that is practical to reduce back lashes.

Another braking effect comes from how full the spool is filled. Less line equals less back lashes.

The shock leader should have the least stretch possible. When the stretch is released on the cast, the reel may tend to over speed.

If your reel has a mag control, good. If the magnets are not providing the correct control, magnets can be added or removed.

And lastly, If your centrifugal brakes are 2 pin, you might be able to replace them with a 6 pin system.

I did not read all the information in the preceding pages. If I repeated anyone's posts, please forgive me.

Don


----------



## John Smith_inFL

thanks for everyone's input. I just scored a generic 6501 from ebay for $50 in like new condition filled with 50# red power pro
4 pin brake.
I like the idea of maybe a 1/4 - 1/2 spool for the learning curve. My idea is like anything else - LOAD IT TO THE BRIM lol.
I have a whole cow pasture to practice in next door to me. (well, not me, but my wife).
at 5'-120# she can chunk a 4oz on 13' Ugly Stik and Penn 4000 Power Graph spinner just as far as I can.
later on down the road, I will put it in a reputable shop to have it cleaned, adjusted and magnetics put in.
thank you all for the positive feedback. it is much appreciated.


----------



## MAD 69

SharkyMalarKey said:


> I don't mind the little bit of extra work....I just don't know all this reels secrets and that's what im trying to find out.
> 
> Thanks.


This is a funny thread - not sure what you mean by "all the reels secrets" there are no secrets since Abus are the easiest reels in the world to cast. If this is a fishing reel as opposed to a casting competition reel just leave the LW on, a CT reel will only gain you a few yards, not that big of a difference so might as well keep LW


----------



## BigWillJ

"I got the end shaft play fairly loose."

I didn't read the entire thread, so here goes to your original post......

I wear Abu panties for life and I'm not offended.

That adjustment can cut your distance. Where did you hear to make that adjustment? The spool should be centered, and the side to side movement should be very little, barely a noticeable knock and that's it.

Bearings in both sides of the level wind, cleaned and lubed. A bearing in the level wind cog, the big one that sits on the inside of the side plate. A speed bushing on one end of the spool shaft....(been so long since I made upgrades, not sure if that bushing is in other reels). And you should be good to go.
I converted some of my competition reels to level winds....no problems. This ol' geezer can still nearly empty my slosh 20. My level wind Abu's don't quite match that, but I'll put my old Abu level winds up next to most others. I still wet my panties from all that excitement.
Brake blocks...never all of them. One or two, and that varies from reel to reel, mostly depending on what line is spooled up. None if a (factory) magged reel, knobby or slider. Yes, I like mags.
Hope this helps. If not, get your money back on that reel.


----------

